# calling all corn buffs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## lefty (Jun 2, 2008)

bubble gum snow x bloodred okeetee.

i know it would be a great help to know the parents but i dont, so any help [ educated guess]would be apriciated. i have a female bubblegum snow that has paired with my bloodred okeetee. shes just layed a batch and im wondering what i will get from them. i know without knowing the parents its next to impossible to tell. im just after an educated guess as if they werent het for anything. theres probally not a single corn on the planet that isnt het for somthing :lol2: cheers lefty


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

Without taking hets into account, you'll get all normals het amel, anery and bloodred


---------------- When Eeji posted this, he was listening to: Josh Wink - Don't Laugh (The Sound Factory Mix)


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm a bit confused about the bloodred okeetee, either an animal is a bloodred, or an okeetee, or a okeetee (normal) het bloodred, it can't be visually both okeetee and bloodred .. do you have any pics? Is it a bloodred, or a normal that had a bloodred parent?

A bubblgegum snow is genetically the same as a normal snow,

Snow x Bloodred = Normal het Amel, Anery, Bloodred (this is known as snow bloodred, or "avalanche")

Note all babies will look like normals, but be carrying those genes.

Snow x Okeetee het Bloodred = Normals, het amel, anery (snow), possibly het bloodred


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

As above, I was wondering what a Bloodred Okeetee was.


----------



## madman2 (Mar 11, 2008)

leftys having little tiny corn sprogs!!! btw i may just have to buy one so i can meet you!!! lol


----------



## lefty (Jun 2, 2008)

Blackecho said:


> As above, I was wondering what a Bloodred Okeetee was.


 this is what i was told they were. corns really arnt my thing so thats why i put the thread up. they are bloodred all over. they have red bellys aswell. sorry but i cant take pics at the mo but will on tuesday. i know nothing at all about corns and the snake in question are a friends snakes. im just incubating the eggs for him. so by the sounds of it they will all come out normal triple het unless their parents are het for somthing? if it was a burm id know what i was doing but the amount of different morphs there are for corns just confuses me :lol2:. watch this space once they have hatched! i'll be asking what they are with pics!!:lol2:.


----------



## madman2 (Mar 11, 2008)

im all over you lefty!!! posting away in this magic world of RFUK!!!


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

I'd guess at them being just bloodred/diffused normals


----------



## lefty (Jun 2, 2008)

madman2 said:


> im all over you lefty!!! posting away in this magic world of RFUK!!!


 we should plot up some were and have a smoke lol!!!!!


----------



## lefty (Jun 2, 2008)

eeji said:


> I'd guess at them being just bloodred/diffused normals


what do you mean by "diffused"?


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Diffused corns have reduced pattern. These can be selectively bred to produce Bloodred.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i was thinking the same about the blood okeetee thing too lol..
the things people tell you to get you to buy.


----------



## lefty (Jun 2, 2008)

when you say reduced pattern, do you mean on the back? iv gotta get some pics sorted so you all can see. i found it hard enough to understand the different burm hets for this and hets for that but corns are even worse!!!:lol2::lol2:


----------

